# 1961 (?) Ranger



## monkeylight (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I got another one for you smart collectors out there (yes, I'm still on my training wheels!)  I've got this fun cruiser which unfortunately was painted over so a lot of the identifying info is missing.  It's headbadge says Ranger, since 1889, and Chicago Illinois.  I think this is a Mead Ranger but I can't find another headbadge like it.  Serial number on the rear drop-out starts C1***** so I'm guessing its a 1961.  It has a perry B-100 hub, 26 x 1.75" tires, 17.5" frame.  Anyone know anything about this one?  I don't want to put any time into cleaning it up until I have a better idea of what it is.


----------



## monkeylight (Jul 13, 2009)

*more on the ranger*

Did a little more digging.  We're pretty sure it's not a mead and it was once pink with white pink striping.  Does this ring any bells?


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 13, 2009)

There was a company called Standard Cycle Company in Chicago.  I found an ad on ebay but it was for a men's bike.  The men's bike is a Ranger also.  The script in the ad is very similar to the one on your badge and it says "since 1889" in the ad also.  This has to be the manufacturer of your bicycle.  As for year, dunno.  I would say you are in the ballpark.  Also you might move this posting.  It is in the musclebike forum and should be in the general forum.


----------

